# Teesdale H



## BillH

Can anyone tell me with certainty if this tanker (ex Wilks) is still on the go as I have lost trace of her about a year ago.


----------



## WilliamH

I remember a Teesdale H on the Tyne in the 1950's, it was either a bunker vessel or a tank cleaning vessel. Could it still be going after all these years.


----------



## BillH

WilliamH said:


> I remember a Teesdale H on the Tyne in the 1950's, it was either a bunker vessel or a tank cleaning vessel. Could it still be going after all these years.


Thanks but the one I am interested in was converted from a dry cargo coaster called WILKS originally built in the 1970's.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Bill, 
Here's a link to some info about Teesdale H ex Wilkes, and a good photo of her;
http://www.shipphotos.co.uk/pages/teesdaleh.htm

Regards, 
Pat


----------



## joebuckham

no disposal data on miramar so presume still running . you could try a phone call to the attached web site


http://www.icheshire.co.uk/profile/405716/Runcorn/John-Harker-Ltd/

ps not on whitakers fleet list anymore

http://www.whitakertankers.co.uk/fleet.htm


----------



## jimmy brymer

Remember seeing teesdal h in gosport alongside the mod jetty isnow called the \sd teesdale could this be the same ship. If so she is still on the go.


----------



## BillH

jimmy brymer said:


> Remember seeing teesdal h in gosport alongside the mod jetty isnow called the \sd teesdale could this be the same ship. If so she is still on the go.


Thank you for this. It could answer the question. There was a possibility that if she was declared "for harbour use only" then she becomes no longer recorded in the usual sources such as Lloyd's Register. That is what I had guessed at and perhaps now if she is the vessel you mention and under Serco Denholm then that is why not readily traceable.

Bill

I have since checked the SD TEESDALE name on the Equasis website and yes it is the same vessel gaining this name in 12.2007 and owned by Serco Ltd, Greenock

Thanks again folks


----------



## graham

teesdle h run out of swansea for a good few years in 1960 1970 loaded her a lot of times one of john harker


----------



## BillH

graham said:


> teesdle h run out of swansea for a good few years in 1960 1970 loaded her a lot of times one of john harker


Hi Graham,

That was an earlier vessel of the same name.


----------



## Ian Wilkinson

I was the superintendent for Whitaker tankers responsible for the conversion from a bunker vessel based in Hull to a specialised vessel for servicing the Royal Navy vessels in Pompey. We put in extra pumps and pipework for Avcat (Helicopter fuel), Sullage (Dirty water) as well as the existing pumps for marine diesel and ballast. The vessel was bareboat chartered to Serco Denholm. I believe she is still working in Portsmouth.
Ian Wilkinson
Superintendent Engineer
Dalby Offshore.


----------

